
Show HN: Covide – UX design utility for experiencing color blindness - joeblau
http://joeblau.com/covide/
======
azeirah
You made a spelling error: >Expereince< color blindness live filtered through
your iPhone or iPad display

Should be "Experience"

Another: Infinite scrolling gesture user interface >simulatensouly< provides
precision, rapid selection, and rapid reset

Should be "simultaneously"

The nav bar's link to "Design Utilities" redirects to a Github 404

Additionally, in your app description:

but a fundamental >challenges< is that not everyone perceives color the same
way.

Should be "challenge"

It >beings< with the pristine Infinite interface.

You probably meant "begins"?

Not only did we >deign< what you see but what you hear and feel.

Should be "design"

This new dimension of tactile interaction>,< makes the display active.

Comma should not be there.

------
joeblau
App promo codes:

    
    
      LLJ3XAEYXRHY
      E43M7MLLEXNM
      97KNERAYYTW9
      W66L7P7WH4TJ
      PHK3HEXHTE9L

